# الانسحاب من مناظرة " الموثوقية النصية للقران  " مع الأستاذ أحمد الشامى1 . وهروب المحاور



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

مناظرة " الموثوقية النصية للقران  "
مع الأستاذ أحمد الشامى1​بعد المراوغة والتملص من البدا في المناظرة كما هو متوقع من طرف المحاور المسلم " احمد الشامي " وبعيدا عن التشتيت المتعمد من طرفه لمحاولة الهروب من التزامه المسبق بالمناظرة المتفق عليها معه والمعترف هو بنفسه بموافقته على صفحته على الفيس بوك على موضوع المناظرة على منتدى الكنيسة 
نعيد من جديد كتابة موضوع المناظرة في صفحة جديدة على ان يسجل الأستاذ احمد الشامي متابعته لنبدأ جديا في الحوار بعيدا عن أي جدالات عقيمة 
**القواعد : *
موضوع المناظرة : الموثوقية النصية للقران
  apostle Paul : المحاور المسيحي
المحاور المسلم : احمد الشامي 
زمن كتابة المشاركة من الطرف المسيحي : يومين 
زمن كتابة الرد على المشاركة الأولى من الطرف المسلم : ضعف المدة 

**بنود المناظرة : كل ما يخص تاريخ نص القران فقط*

1- مقدمة وتشمل لماذا اخترت موضوع المناظرة هو الموثوقية النصية للقران وليس غيره وما الهدف منها
وتشمل:
- الكلام عن ما هو الهدف من دراسة تاريخ نص القران وما هي الأسئلة التي يجب ان تسأل ويُجاب عنها في نهاية المناظرة او لا يُجاب عنها.
- لماذا تحديدا اختيار الموضوع عن غيره واهميته بالنسبة للإسلام ككل ونفى الموثوقية عن نص الإسلام المقدس يساوى انتهاء الموثوقية في تلك الديانة تماما.

2- تصحيح مفاهيم وتوضيح تعريفات
وتشمل:
- تحديد أهمية القران وشكله بالنسبة للإسلام .
- تقديم تعريف محدد للتحريف وتطبيقه على القران.


3-* تقسيم تاريخ النص القرآني الى فترتين *
أ‌- فترة من موت محمد مؤسس الإسلام ومؤلف القران _ نظريا _ الى ظهور عثمان ابن عفان الخليفة الثالث له
وتشمل:
- مشكلة الاحرف السبع ورخصة التدخل في شكل النص من قبل القراء ومن ثم اختفاء تلك الاحرف.
- إمكانية قراءة القران بالمعنى وعدم الالتزام بقراءات مؤلف القران.
- التضارب النصي وسط قراء القران وظهور مصاحف عدة والكل يدعى بانها قراءة ترجع للنبي.
- الدليل الأدبي من التراث الإسلامي على وجود قراءات كانت تقرأ من الصحابة مخالفة لما يقرأ الان بل وتغير المعنى تماما.
- اعتراف الجيل الأول بضياع كثير من القران.
- الدليل النصي بعرض اقدم نصين لشكل قران مختلف عن القران الحالي وتحديدا النص السفلى من صنعاء ونص اخر ممسوح لأول مرة سيعرض على المسلمين فيه قراءات مختلفة عن ما يقرا الان.

*ب‌- الفترة من بداية توحيد النص من عثمان وظهور القراءات للحرف العثماني
وتشمل:*
- الاعتراض من قبل اكابر الصحابة والدعوة للالتزام بحرفهم بل واستمرار القراءة بحرفهم لمدة كبيرة.
- ظهور القراءات ومشاكلها.
- اعتراف علماء القراءات بضياع الكثير من القراءات.
- امثلة على قراءات كانت تقرأ قديما بشكل مختلف عن القراءة الحالية وتضارب القراء فيما بينهم , قراءات تغير المعنى, قراءات تغير المعنى الفقهي والتشريعي للنص, قراءات تؤثر على فهم النص تماما, قراءات اُنتقدت و رُدت من قراء اخرين.... الى اخره.
أخيرا / الخاتمة.

**ملاحظة مهمة : ممنوع منعا بتا اللجوء الى تشتيت الموضوع بذكر أي شيء غير القران وتاريخ نصه او الاقتباس من اى كتب نقدية للعهد الجديد او القديم او خلافه والالتزام فقط بأصل الموضوع واي محاولة للتشتيت والقفز على اصل الموضوع ستُحذف بدون سابق انذار *

*المنتظر : تأكيد من سيادتك وتسجيل الحضور لنبدأ حوار منظم وعاقل *


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

تحديث لقائمة (إهانات أبستول لمحاوره ) أصبحت 23 :


1-( السوقي)
2-( العبيط)
3-(جويهل)
4-(معاق)
5-(شرشحة)
6-(يا أتفه من التفاهة)
7-(مصاب بمرض نفسي)
8-(جاهل)
9-(يا أبو جهل)
10-(فرط جهلك )
11-(يا معاق)
12-( هبل)
13-(أحفاد العبيط)
14-(شوية أرجوزات)
15-(الخايب)
16-(صاغر)
17-(اهري زي ما تهري)
18-(هجبرك على الخضوع)
19-(IQ ورك فرخة)
20-(منظرك عرة)
21- (قرآنك المهلهل)
22-(مذلول)
23- (حاطك تحت رجلي بدوس)

أبدااااااااااااااااا

1- لا حذف مطلقا لحرف من كلامي 
2- لا يغلق الموضوع أبدااااا إلا بعد الاتفاق معي ،حتى لا تكرر ما فعلته في الموضوع السابق 
3- ( مقدمة وتشمل .....) (  الهدف من ......)  دي محاضرة ،  إحنا في مناظرة ، أدخل في الموضوع مباشرة وابدأ بنقطة واحدة فقط .......

إذا لم تتم الموافقة ، يعتبر المناظرة ملغاة أنا وقتى ثمين


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

( تصحيح مفاهيم )....دي محاضرة !!


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

اذن فانت موافق على ان ابدا مداخلتى الاولى بعد يومين من وقتنا وساترك ليك ظ¤ ايام للرد على ما ساطرحه فى الموضوع

التأكيد الاخير بعدم اللجوء لاى شئ يخص العهد الجديد او القديم او التشتيت باقتباسات لا تخص القران ، هل انت موافق عليه ؟؟

النقطة المتفقين عليها هو " الموثوقية النصية للقران " وعلى مناظرك اللى هو انا يقول له ما يريد طالما فى صلب الموضوع

منتظر تأكيدك على اخر نقطة لنبدأ


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

ابدأ متى تشاء 
واكتب ما تشاء
وانتهي متى تشاء .......هي محاضرة مش مناظرة 

بشرط عدم حذف أي حرف من كلامي بدعوى أنه خارج الموضوع ، وأنا لن أخرج عن الموضوع ، وقد ناظرتك قبل ذلك على صفحتي ساعة ونصف إسلاميات لم اتطرق فيها لحرف من العهد الجديد ..

إذا وافقت على شرط عدم الحذف ، فلنبدأ على بركة الله


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

جميل 

اذن اى اقتباس تحاول بيه تشتيت الموضوع والهروب منه للعهد الجديد او القديم سيتم حذفه فورا والشئ الوحيد المسموح بيه هو ،ما يتعلق بتاريخ نص القران " فقط لا غير

منتظرك التأكيد على ما قولته بالحرف علشان مترجعش تلوم الا نفسك


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

لا 

انا منسحب


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

لا 

انا منسحب


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

متوقع ، مترجعش تتحدى شئ انت اقل من ان تلتزم بيه 

اى تعليق من الاعضاء الافاضل يتفضلوا


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

تم تغيير اسم الموضوع الى الانسحاب من مناظرة الموثوقية النصية للقران مع استاذ احمد الشامى
وقد تم ما وعدك بيه من سنين انك هتدخل المصيدة وفى الاخر هتنسحب  وتحققت نيوتنا

بنود المناظرة سيتم كتاباها تباعا فى موضوع منفصل ومفصل  بفيض من المصادر والادلة لم تعرض من قبل 

شكرا على حسن تعاونكم ، يغلق لانسحاب المحاور المسلم


----------



## احسان احسان (20 مايو 2019)

شفت يا شامى الرعب والخوف الذى تملكك.....  عاش استاذنا ابستول..


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

> شفت يا شامى الرعب والخوف الذى تملكك..... عاش استاذنا ابستول..



صوت عالى وجعجعة  ووقت الجد لا انا مش هلعب انا منسحب وانا عارف من البداية انه هيترعب بمجرد قراءة بنود المناظرة وقد كان 

يلا خد الشر وراح


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

يغلق ​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مايو 2019)

معرفش ليه المسلم مصمم يظهر بشكل وحش , انسحبت واترعبت لانك جاهل فى الاسلاميات وقد سبق وقولتها لك بل المرة مليوووووون اتحداك انك تناقش حرف واحد بخصوص الاسلام فانت اقل من انك تناقش حرف فيه لانك لم تقرا اى شئ بخصوص اسلامك انت ماشى بالفهلوة 

الكذبة الاولى /




فين احنا قولنا اننا هنحذف كلامك يا صديقى ام انها تخيلات الصدمة اللى لحقت بيك بتحاول تبرر هروبك المخزى بالكذب والنصب 

تعالى كدا نقتبس كلامى ونشوف فى شخص قال اننا هنحذف كلامك

(1)



> كل كلامك فى صلب الموضوع محدش هيقرب ليه بمجرد لجوئك للاقتباس من كتب لا تخص قرانك او التكلم فيما لا يخص الموضوع سيتم حذفه بدون سابق انذار وهنعلم عليك انك متقدرش اثبات شئ يخص قرانك الا للجوء للاخرين



(2)



> لا يحق ليك ولا لى التكلم خارج اطار القران واى كلمة خارج القران او اى محاولة للقفز الى العهد الجديد او الاقتباس من كتب لا تتكلم عن تاريخ نص القران هو اعتراف مباشر منك بالهروب من الموضوع



(3)



> ممنوع منعا بتا اللجوء الى تشتيت الموضوع بذكر أي شيء غير القران وتاريخ نصه او الاقتباس من اى كتب نقدية للعهد الجديد او القديم او خلافه والالتزام فقط بأصل الموضوع



(4)



> التأكيد الاخير بعدم اللجوء لاى شئ يخص العهد الجديد او القديم او التشتيت باقتباسات لا تخص القران ، هل انت موافق عليه ؟؟



مين فى المنتدى كله قال اننا هنحذف كلامك ؟؟؟ ليه الكذب والتحوير ما تهرب وخلاص ؟ ما تهرب وخلاص هو حد كلمك 

قولنا 
1- اى شئ متعلق بالقران محدش يقدر يقرب منه
2- اى محاولة للاقتباس من كتب نقدية لا تخص للقران سيحذف فورا

ولانك عارف انك فارغ المحتوى ومعندكش سبيل للدفاع الا الهجوم فكان سبيلك الوحيد للدفاع على القران الاقتباس من كتب اخرى ولاننا قفلنا عليك السكة طلعت تجرى 

بلاش حوارات ونصب


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مايو 2019)

الكذبة الثانية 




احنا قولنا هنكتب مقدمة فى يومين انت مش هترد عليها ؟

ليه يا ابنى بتكذب كدا وانت كبير والمفروض عاقل

تعالى نراجع الكلام

انا قولت اول مداخلة هتكون جاهزة بعد يومين وليك حق الرد على المداخلة الاولى فى ضعف المدة " 4 ايام " ومنحت ليك ضعف المدة نظرا لمستواك المخرتق فى الاسلاميات 


(1)



> علشان انقذ سمعتك من الهروب المخزى
> 
> - لك ضعف مدة ما ساكتب فيه مداخلتى لكتابة ردك رفقا بحالك يا مسكين





> حددت يومين ليدأ اول مداخلة وحددت ليك يا معاق ضعفين المدة للرد من جهتك





> وقد تم وقولت هبدأ باول مشاركة وفى خلال يومين هتكون جاهزة و ليك المجال للرد الكامل فى ضعف الوقت , فين المشكلة مش فاهم ؟





> زمن كتابة المشاركة من الطرف المسيحي : يومين
> زمن كتابة الرد على المشاركة الأولى من الطرف المسلم : ضعف المدة



الكذب والتحويرمش هينفعك احنا قفلنا لك كل حاجة ممكن تهرب منها وبرضة هربت 

اعزائى المسلمين اللى متابعين الحاج المذكور هو بينصب عليكوا احنا لا قولنا هنحذف كلامه ولا انه مش هيرد على المداخلات ولا هو يقدر اصلا يجيب سيرة الموضوع دا هو هرب وقفل الموضوع للابد ومش هيعلق عليه تانى هو رد على شخص فى تعليقات جوا كومنت عليه هو لوحده منعا للاحراج


عشنا ومسببين ليك الرعب دوما 

نصيحة / لو حب يتفزلك على حد قوله ارجع يا هربان على منتدى الكنيسة دافع عن قرانك 

متحاولش تكدب تانى انا واقف لكوا


----------



## احسان احسان (24 مايو 2019)

استاذنا ابستول اكتب لنا الجديد فى الاسلاميات....  انت وعدتنا بذلك.


----------



## شاهير (24 مايو 2019)

*أشكر الاخ 
apostle.paul 

لانه يفضح تدليسات الجهلاء *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 مايو 2019)

من البديهى لنجاح أى حوار أو مناظرة الإتفاق على شروط معينة ملزمة لطرفيها وإلا فلن تظفر بشئ

 هل الدكتور يوحنا أو أبو ستل كان فى نيته حوار حقيقى يستفيد منه الجميع أم تعجل فوز زائف !

يشعرنى أنك فى حلبة مصارع !

طالبك الرجل مرارا البدء بنقطة نقطة وهذا شئ منطقى للتركيز فى نقطة البحث 

كان مثلا يمكنك أن تبدأ ب(الأحرف السبعة ) مثلا ثم بعد الإنتهاء تنتقل إلى غيرها ، وتفتح لكل نقطة موضوع مستقل ورقم جديد 

إن كنت فعلا تريد حوارا أو مناظرة

أعتقد الفرصة مازالت مواتية 

فقط يادكتور يوحنا إن إردت ذلك !


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مايو 2019)

شوف يا استاذ ياسر ، الشهص اللى بنتكلم عليه دا لم يكتب حرف واحد ، اعيد تانى حرف واحد للدفاع عن كتابه ومقدساته فطبيعى جدا يترعب لما ندخل فى الجد هو حب يتلكك لمجرد انه يهرب باى حجة 

ثانيا انا وضعت قواعد واضحة ولانه كان سيتعمد الهروب من القران والدخول فى دوامة  اقتباسات من كتب نقدية تخص العهد الجديد ولانه عارف انه فارغ المحتوى ولن يجد ما هو اسلامى ليقدمه ، انسحب 

ثالثا ، مفيش مناظرات بيحدد فيها مناظر للطرف الاخر يتكلم فى ايه وميتكلمش فى ايه دى اسمها واحد خايب مش مناظر قوى

السيناريو اللى انت قولت عليه ، اتكلم عن الاحرف السبعة الاول

ممكن اتكلم عن الاحرف السبعة ، هينتصر لرائ من الاربعين رائ اللى عرضهم السيوطى بالفهلوة هرد عليه بعرض قراءات ومخطوطات تنفى الرائ اللى بيحاول ينتصر ليه 

الموضوع متداخل والمناظر القوى هو اللى يستخدم كل الياته وادواته لتحييد مناظره الضعيف واثبات قضيته

ولانه ميقدرش يعمل كدا هرب 


حاولت احل كل الحجج الفارغة اللى هو اخترعها للهروب لانجاح المناظرة ولما قفلت كل حاجة قال انا منسحب وعليه فهو غير جدير اصلا يتكلم فى اى شئ هو طفل تعبان فى دماخه مش اكتر


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مايو 2019)

شوف يا استاذ ياسر ، الشهص اللى بنتكلم عليه دا لم يكتب حرف واحد ، اعيد تانى حرف واحد للدفاع عن كتابه ومقدساته فطبيعى جدا يترعب لما ندخل فى الجد هو حب يتلكك لمجرد انه يهرب باى حجة 

ثانيا انا وضعت قواعد واضحة ولانه كان سيتعمد الهروب من القران والدخول فى دوامة  اقتباسات من كتب نقدية تخص العهد الجديد ولانه عارف انه فارغ المحتوى ولن يجد ما هو اسلامى ليقدمه ، انسحب 

ثالثا ، مفيش مناظرات بيحدد فيها مناظر للطرف الاخر يتكلم فى ايه وميتكلمش فى ايه دى اسمها واحد خايب مش مناظر قوى

السيناريو اللى انت قولت عليه ، اتكلم عن الاحرف السبعة الاول

ممكن اتكلم عن الاحرف السبعة ، هينتصر لرائ من الاربعين رائ اللى عرضهم السيوطى بالفهلوة هرد عليه بعرض قراءات ومخطوطات تنفى الرائ اللى بيحاول ينتصر ليه 

الموضوع متداخل والمناظر القوى هو اللى يستخدم كل الياته وادواته لتحييد مناظره الضعيف واثبات قضيته

ولانه ميقدرش يعمل كدا هرب 


حاولت احل كل الحجج الفارغة اللى هو اخترعها للهروب لانجاح المناظرة ولما قفلت كل حاجة قال انا منسحب وعليه فهو غير جدير اصلا يتكلم فى اى شئ هو طفل تعبان فى دماخه مش اكتر


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مايو 2019)

استاذ احسان قريب هكتب كل المادة اللى حضرتها 

استاذ شاهير دا الوقت اللى لازم ينكسر فيه غرور الجهله ووضعهم فى المزبلة مكانهم الطبيعى


----------



## احسان احسان (25 مايو 2019)

فى الانتظار استاذنا العظيم..


----------



## شاهير (29 مايو 2019)

استاذي الحبيب
Apostol. Poul
منتظرين كل جديد وراقي كالعاده من شخصك 
المحبوب لتضيف لنا  الكثير والكثير 
سلام رب المجد


----------

